# Couple of questions



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a '95 Altima GXE that I just purchased. It had a few problems and thanks to you guys posts, I have taken care of most of them. One of the problems was, it needed a distributer. I changed it and wanted to check the timing. I checked it with a light and it says 20 degrees BTDC, but it sounds like the engine is pinging. My questions are, is there anything special you need to do to check the timing other than let the engine warm up? Also, it's throwing a code for the knock sensor. If the engine is in time and I'm using 93 octane gas, could the knock sensor be a problem here? I haven't cleared the codes since I changed the distributor because I'm not sure how. Will disconnecting the battery clear them? Thanks for any time and info you can give. Have a great day.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Matt Runstock said:


> I have a '95 Altima GXE that I just purchased. It had a few problems and thanks to you guys posts, I have taken care of most of them. One of the problems was, it needed a distributer. I changed it and wanted to check the timing. I checked it with a light and it says 20 degrees BTDC, but it sounds like the engine is pinging. My questions are, is there anything special you need to do to check the timing other than let the engine warm up? Also, it's throwing a code for the knock sensor. If the engine is in time and I'm using 93 octane gas, could the knock sensor be a problem here? I haven't cleared the codes since I changed the distributor because I'm not sure how. Will disconnecting the battery clear them? Thanks for any time and info you can give. Have a great day.


You need to disconnect the TPS. Here is the entire process....

Visually inspect the air cleaner, intake hoses, ducts, EGR valve operation, electrical connections, throttle body gasket, throttle valve and throttle position sensor prior to the adjustment of the ignition timing. Correct or repair any problem as required. 

Locate and clean the timing marks on the crankshaft pulley and the front of the engine. 

Using chalk or white paint, color the mark on the crankshaft pulley and the mark on the scale which will indicate the correct timing when aligned with the notch on the crankshaft pulley. 

Attach a tachometer to the engine. 

Attach a timing light to the engine, to the No.1 cylinder's ignition wire. 

Check to make sure all of the wires clear the engine fan. 

Start the engine and allow it to reach normal operating temperatures. 

Ensure that the engine speed is below 1000 rpm. 

Do not stand in front of the vehicle when making adjustments. 

Run the engine at 2000 rpm for about two minutes under a no-load condition. 

Make sure all of the accessories are turned off. 

Perform on-board engine diagnostics and repair any fault code. 

Run the engine at 2000 rpm for about two minutes under a no-load condition. 

Race the engine 2-3 times under no-load, then run the engine for one minute at idle. 

Stop the engine and disconnect the throttle position sensor electrical harness. Start engine. 

Race the engine at 2000-3000 rpm 2-3 times under no load, then run the engine at idle. 

Check the ignition timing. 

Aim the timing light at the timing marks. Timing should be 18-22 degrees BTDC with the transmission/transaxle in N. 

As required, adjust the ignition timing to specification by turning the distributor after loosening the attaching bolts. 

Tighten the bolt that secures the distributor and recheck the timing. 

Check and adjust the idle speed as necessary. 

Stop the engine and remove the timing light.

Added - reconnect the TPS.


----------



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

